# hobie livewell



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Im sitting here at work thinking about ordering one of those hobie live wells for my yak.. Are the newer re vamped modles better than the ones that were giving everyone problems??? any feedback would be GREATELY appreciated... thanks in advance for any responses!!


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

you just have to seal the switch and your good to go


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

10-4 thanks... heard there were a few issues with priming the livewell, you know anything about that?


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

well i pulled the trigger.. will be here in 3 buis days... hopefully it will be worth the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Good luck with it. Post up some reviews when you get it going. I've always defaulted to coolers with bubblers.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

add a primer bulb to the end of the pump and you can hand prime it easy.


----------



## hoppinjon (Dec 28, 2012)

Here is one for $225 on the Tuscaloosa Craig list: LIVE WELL


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Wish I saw that a few days ago could i have saved $75 maybe Its better to buy it new


----------



## Rolexx (Apr 20, 2013)

I have one and love it. Well worth the money. I can keep 15+ big baits alive all day long


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

in my opinion the vittles vaults make a better tank and the unit overall is cheaper. you just put it together.

http://kayakfishinggear.com/baittankhow-to.aspx

the vittles containers come in all different sizes. i'll be making the largest one here soon for bass tournaments.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

here's mine right now. its not a hobie or vittles, but just shows you can make a tank out of anything



i attached the battery to the rear with 1/4" x 1.5" bolts and siliconed the holes. 



it fits all of this. lol


----------



## chunsreefchip (Jul 17, 2012)

The pet Smart container is way better than the Hobie livewell and cost about $150 bucks to make . There is a really cool video on how to make it on you tube and I can keep twice as many baits in my Yak. This is the one I built.


----------

